# Sushi for the Ms.



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

The Ms. was hankering for sushi so I traipsed out the Asian mart and picked up some sashimi grade salmon and some fish sticks. Made some kabayaki sauce (note to self reduce further next time) and some homemade spicy sauce: Siracha, mayo, hot sesame oil, hot chili oil and a squirt of honey. I’m still in a convalescing food coma. Did some salmon and tuna nigiri too but it was gobbled down before I could snap a pic…Yum!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice presentation! I LOVE salmon sushi


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Great work, I like the presentation. I love making fresh sushi!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had sushi yesterday, but mine came from Kroger. It was fresh and made well, but no way it was as good as what you have there I am sure! Thanks for sharing the fine pics!!!!!!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks guys....Sometimes you have to remind the Ms. that she hasn't quite fallen off the radar and make something she likes. I like cooking so it's a win-win type deal.

I've seen the fellow kitchen handiwork here too and I've got a swelling to-do list in the kitchen! 

I think I've been asked to do a sushi-palooza type gig soon for the gal and her friends so I'll try and quantify exact measurements of the spicy sauce that I make. Happy to share. It's OMG lick the back of the spoon good!


----------

